

Convicted hacker (weev) starts hedge fund - sethbannon
http://video.cnbc.com/gallery/?video=3000270881

======
rabite
Yes hello, weev here. Happy to answer any questions about TRO LLC. Contact
info on our website: [http://trollc.com/](http://trollc.com/)

~~~
fzrfR2
Hi, weev.

Do you have any statistics on the average 'hit' a security takes when a
vulnerability is made public? What's legal precautions do you plan on taking?
I'd imagine publicly shaming a business (or their systems) for personal gain
will ruffle a few feathers.

~~~
rabite
The average hit is not representative of potential market performance.
Generally, depends on the quality of the compromise and the media campaign
surrounding it. A rule of thumb is that datasets and social outrage garners
headlines.

I have retained some fine counsel that specialize in securities and CFAA
issues and they are partners in the venture.

------
tomasien
I have 2 questions:

1\. Why would anyone at S/C consider what he's doing slimy? He's not
exploiting anybody, he's just shorting the stock and making the exploit known.
If you think shorting stocks is slimy that's one thing, but would you rather
have him short the stock and then NOT tell anyone about it? It seems like the
only IMAGINABLE slimy thing is that he then tells people, making the short
more valuable, but fuck is he supposed to NOT tell people? That would be SUPER
wrong!

2\. Why isn't this on the front page? It has enough upvotes in enough time,
has it been flagged? Is "Weev" a flagged word?

